# Signs of autism or other developmental issues?



## 2BoyzMum (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi all, I thought there was an autism space but I am having trouble finding today so help as I know this may not be the best space for this? I have two boys 2 and 4 they are doing great. We just had a visit with my sis, her hubby and our nephew who is 3. We all love everyone dearly and the boys have a great time. This time I am noticing some concerning observations w/my nephew. He has always been quieter than my rambunctions/noisy two. That's not unusual but here is what I notice this time. He hardly ever responds when I or anyone talks to him. Not even to look at us and aknowledge what we are saying. He will if you get right down and get face to face. He also is sticking his tongue way out a lot of the time. My sister thinks he is teething with molars. ??????? Maybe, my guys were late teethers and when one of them concentrates on something he still sticks his tongue out with that look of concentration. But, my nephew is sticking his tongue out hard, like if you are mad at someone and make a stiff, sticking out tongue. Most of the time....just walking around like that. Husband and I noticed same issues. Sister thinks he may be going through some normal 3 behavior stuff too. I think I should share my concerns with her very, very gentley. He starts preschool this fall and I think that will help with assessing anything. He may be just fine and ignoring us as he doesn't see us all the time.... I am just concerned....

We hang out with lots of children but this seems different.

What do you think?

Thanks for any input....

Nancy


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

You might try the special needs forum.

I wonder if he could have some issues with his ears... not hearing well, sticking his tongue out very forcefully to try to change the shape/sound of the eustacian tubes or promote drainage or something.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

You want the special needs forum.

As a mom with a kid on the spectrum-I would never ever mention I thought a child might have spectrum or other issues unless the parent sought my advice/input or expressed concerns herself. Even then you have to be careful and I know autism well compared to your knowledge. This is just a touchy area. Let the preschool mention it to the parents if indeed the kiddo needs extra help. I threw up when someone said autism to me about my son. There is no big rush/she doesn't have to have this information right now.

But, FWIW, not responding is an autism sign. But I think it's complicated by the new environment and people. And perhaps he does have ear issues. The sticking out his tongue thing....wouldn't say that's autism sign per se. Perhaps low muscle tone though even that doesn't sound like you describe.

It's really not a good idea to broach this in my experienced opinion.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Ditto Rachelle, I would let the preschool bring it up if they have concerns. I have two children on the spectrum and I did all the discovery myself. Had someone volunteered info (even a close friend or relative) I don't know how I'd have reacted. When the preschool teacher mentioned things it had a sense of authority to it which made it easier IMO.

Not responding is a concern but could be multiple things leading to it. Check out firstsigns.org for more info, at least for your own info. Good luck with the situation.


----------



## 2BoyzMum (Jul 23, 2006)

Rachelle and MyTwoAs,

Am thankful for your calming input. We are so close that I love him like one of my own so got kinda freaked out. But with your input, I agree that it will be good for school to intervene if they see something. I think I just needed to express my concern somewhere safe. Thanks for listening. I don't think sharing these concerns with my sis would help her....I think being supportive with whatever is going on will. Like we always do for each other.

I am keeping my eyes open and only when she mentioned the tongue thing did suggest since he did just have a bad bronchitis a few weeks ago that his ears could be congested or hurting and hence the sticking the tongue out. I tried sticking out my tongue and notice it does "pop" your ears... she is going to keep an eye on it.

I am just going to pray that everything is all right-that is one thing I can actively do!!!!!!

Thanks again,

Nancy


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2BoyzMum* 
Rachelle and MyTwoAs,

Am thankful for your calming input. We are so close that I love him like one of my own so got kinda freaked out. But with your input, I agree that it will be good for school to intervene if they see something. I think I just needed to express my concern somewhere safe. Thanks for listening. I don't think sharing these concerns with my sis would help her....I think being supportive with whatever is going on will. Like we always do for each other.

I am keeping my eyes open and only when she mentioned the tongue thing did suggest since he did just have a bad bronchitis a few weeks ago that his ears could be congested or hurting and hence the sticking the tongue out. I tried sticking out my tongue and notice it does "pop" your ears... she is going to keep an eye on it.

I am just going to pray that everything is all right-that is one thing I can actively do!!!!!!

Thanks again,

Nancy

Your genuine concern really came out in your post and I can see that is why you posted. Definitely being there for her is going to be the best. If you happen to have a bit of knowledge about the signs of autism that definitely won't be a bad thing and then you can take her lead on the conversation (that's why I posted the link for ya).


----------

